# Another dogfood thread......



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

OK guys, lets not GDG this up. Keep it simple and only put:

1)What you are feeding.

2)How much you are paying.

3)Size of bag for above price.

4)List first 4 ingredients.

5)How many KCals there are per cup.

6)Where you are located.

7)Completely satisfied, somewhat satisfied or dissatisfied.

Thanks Guys,

WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Currently, feeding Diamond Hi-Energy.

Pay $24.99 /bag 50lb.

Chicken meal/ground corn.

400 KCals/cup

WA state

Somewhat dissatisfied.....too many stools and always soft.

WRL


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

1) Diamond Naturals Extreme Performance

2) 29.95

3) 40#

4) Chicken meal, chicken, brewers rice, chicken fat

5) 470 kcals per cup

6) Oklahoma at the moment, Wisconsin most of the year

7) Completely satisfied

also...32/25 protein/fat


----------



## Matt's Grizz (Apr 17, 2008)

1) The Raw Diet

2) $40.00 a month

3) 2-3 pounds a day

4) Beef, Chicken, Turkey, Organ Meat

5) Calories? Haven't really figured it out

6) Washington State

7) Totally satisfied! First time raw feeder!


----------



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

1) Innova Adult - large bites

2) 50

3) 30#

4) Turkey, Chicken, Chicken Meal, Barley

5) 380 kcal/cup 

6) Dallas area

7) Satisfied - stools firm - good energy - would like more muscle mass.

Protein
25.85 % 

Fat
14.21 %


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> 1) Diamond Naturals Extreme Performance
> 
> 2) 29.95
> 
> ...


SAME HERE. VERY SATISFIED
west tennessee


----------



## coryf (Aug 14, 2004)

Feeding 3 different formulas in the kennel

First is:

1)Enhance Professional Athlete

2)$27-28

3) 40#

4)Chicken Meal, Rice Flour, Brewers Rice, Chicken Fat 

5) Kcals/cup 635

6)SD

7) Very satisfied in the short time I've been feeding it but we'll see how the dogs do through next hunting season on it. 

2nd is:

1) Enhance Hunters Edge

2) $21

3) 50# bag

4)Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Rice Flour, Ground Corn, 

5)Kcals/cup 570

6)SD

7)Very satisfied in the short time I've been feeding it.

3rd is 

1)VF Puppy

2) $36

3) 40#

4) Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Rice Flour, Chicken Fat 

5) Kcals/cup 561

6) SD

7) Extremely satisfied....best puppy food I've ever used.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

See below in green all of my answers...



WRL said:


> 1)What you are feeding.
> a) Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete
> b) Diamond Naturals chicken and rice
> c) Enhance Pro athlete
> ...


----------



## birdboy (Feb 9, 2009)

WRL said:


> OK guys, lets not GDG this up. Keep it simple and only put:
> 
> 1)What you are feeding.
> Purina ProPlan Performance
> ...


30% Protein, 20% Fat gives her great muscle mass and a beautiful shiney coat. She gets 3.5 cups/day and about 1.5 hours of hard running.


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

1)What you are feeding.

Eagle Pack Power Formula
Eagle Pack Original Formula

2)How much you are paying.

Power $36
Original $25

3)Size of bag for above price.

Power 40#
Original 33#

4)List first 4 ingredients.

Power--> Chicken Meal, Ground Yellow Corn, Chicken Fat, Pork Meal.
Original--> Pork Meal, Ground Yellow Corn, Ground Brown and White Rice, Chicken Meal.

5)How many KCals there are per cup.

Power--> 449 kcal/cup
Original--> 420 kcal/cup

6)Where you are located.

Wisconsin

7)Completely satisfied, somewhat satisfied or dissatisfied.

SATISFIED, all dogs have excellent coats and firm stool.


----------



## Indy (Jun 17, 2008)

1)What you are feeding.

Raw meat, bones and organs.

2)How much you are paying.

$0.00-2.00 per pound depending on what I buy or get for free, about $30-40 per month if I buy most of the food.

3)Size of bag for above price.

No bags

4)List first 4 ingredients.

Meat, bones, organs, cheese and other "junk food" as a treat

5)How many KCals there are per cup.

Doesn't matter, I feed 2 pounds per day to a moderately active 80 pound Lab, he stays lean

6)Where you are located.

Michigan

7)Completely satisfied, somewhat satisfied or dissatisfied.

Completely satisfied


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

1)What you are feeding.
ORIJEN
2)How much you are paying.
$48
3)Size of bag for above price.
30 lbs
4)List first 4 ingredients.
deboned ckn, ckn meal, turkey meal, russet potato 
5)How many KCals there are per cup.
483
6)Where you are located.
British Columbia
7)Completely satisfied, somewhat satisfied or dissatisfied.
Completely satisfied. Excellent coat, little shedding


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Creek Retrievers said:


> 1)What you are feeding.
> 
> Eagle Pack Power Formula
> Eagle Pack Original Formula
> ...



I'm feeding the Eagle Pack Power Formula as well (all details on teh food provided above).

I'm very satisfied, used to feed Euk, tried Royal Canin, been on Eagle Pack for over a year and dog is looking good.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is an example of a raw meal that I feed:

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/recipe/883639/2?nc=1&autosave=form.info.autosave

And here is another: 

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/recipe/883639/2?nc=1&autosave=form.info.autosave

The Ca ratio is lower than you see in standard food because the website cannot account for the Ca level in chicken bone so it balances out. The other thing is that not each ingredient is exactly what I feed but it's the closest they list so I have a pretty good idea of what I'm feeding nutritionally.

Cost - usually can get a whole chicken for $0.79 per lb. Chicken thighs for $0.89/lb on sale. Ground beef runs about $1.89/lb so that is typically fed less. Eggs - during the summer I can get them for free from my brother's chickens and they're "homegrown" so nothing added, basically free range fed. A couple bucks per unit of everything else but it lasts quite awhile and I mix it up between fresh and frozen fruits and veggies. 

Amount - typically 1-1.5lb per feeding twice a day so 2-3lbs. per day = 60-90lbs per mo. I have still found it cheaper than paying $50 per 35lb bag of food that she doesn't even eat and has horrible loose stools and a lot of it. 

Location - Upstate NY. Availability - any grocery store, do have a butcher distributor closeby that I need to get to so my price goes down and so I can get some organ meat that she needs.

VERY satisfied because her coat just shines now and almost no shedding at all. She's happy and healthy and actually eats her food instead of being anorexic on dog food. 

Last week she got rabbit hearts, lungs, and kidneys. She gets squirrels whole, meat, bone, and internals when I shoot them. She has had venison also. Wild game saves on cost as well.


----------

